# Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten



## TSCoreNinja (6 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht ist ja folgendes Erlebnis mit Amazon auch für andere interessant, oder jemand hat erhellende Kommentare zum Sachverhalt. Habe neulich ein Buch bei Amazon bestellt, die Zahlung per Lastschrift ausgewählt, und mich wohl bei der Angabe meiner Kontodaten vertippt. 

Jedenfalls wurde mir kurz darauf per E-Mail eine "Zahlungserinnerung" zugestellt (ein Glück, dass diese bei dem Subject nicht als SPAM klassifiziert wurde), in der neben dem eigentlichen Preis 6 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr in Rechnung gestellt wird.

Allerdings ist es für mich nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen, ob ich mich vertippt habe, denn, wie Amazon in der Mail schreibt: "Sollte die Rücklastschrift aufgrund falscher Bankdaten erfolgt sein, haben wir diese aus Ihrem Kundenkonto entfernt." 

Ein Blick in die AGBs von Amazon liefert lediglich folgenden passenden Paragraphen:


			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 6 Fälligkeit und Zahlung, Verzug
> 
> Der Besteller kann den Kaufpreis per Rechnung (unter den in § 6 genannten Voraussetzungen), Kreditkarte oder Lastschriftverfahren zahlen. Für Neukunden besteht eine Höchstgrenze von 100,00 EUR, bis zu welcher der Kauf auf Rechnung möglich ist. Diese Grenze gilt für das gesamte Kundenkonto und berücksichtigt auch noch offene Beträge aus früheren Rechnungsbestellungen. Kommt der Besteller in Zahlungsverzug, so ist Amazon.de berechtigt, Verzugszinsen in Höhe von 5 % über dem von der Europäischen Zentralbank bekannt gegebenen Basiszinssatz p.a. zu fordern. Falls Amazon.de ein höherer Verzugsschaden nachweisbar entstanden ist, ist Amazon.de berechtigt, diesen geltend zu machen.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Amazon den letzten Satz als Rechtfertigung für die Nachforderung nutzen wird. Auch wenn ich mich nicht wirklich wegen 6 Euro herumärgern will, stösst mir dieses Verhalten übel auf.

-hätte nicht Amazon explizit auf die Kosten für einen solchen "Eingabefehler" hinweisen müssen? Oder gar die Gültigkeit der Kontonummer prüfen müssen, wegen ihrer Verpflichtung im Rahmen des Fernabsatzgesetzes (§312e, Eingabefehler)?

-ich kann nicht mehr nachprüfen, ob ich oder evt gar Amazon den Fehler verschuldet hat

-wer legt die Höhe solcher Bearbeitungsgebühren fest? Amazon selbst sagt, ihnen würden 3,5Euro von der Bank in Rechnung gestellt. Immerhin sind die 6 Euro ja relativ gering gegenüber dem, was z.B. andere Unternehmen verlangen (Mobilfunk 15 Euro). Kann ich jetzt von Amazon tatsächlich einen Nachweis verlangen, wie sich diese Kosten zusammensetzen, mit Bezug auf die AGB?

Als Ergebnis eines Telefonats mit der Hotline wurde mir zugesagt, den Vorgang der Zahlungsabteilung zur Prüfung vorzulegen. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob dies irgendwelche Ergebnisse bringt.

Zur Problematik findet sich übrigens auch folgender erhellender Artikel: 
http://www.testticker.de/praxis/netzwerke/article20070710016.aspx

Gruß,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Als Ergebnis eines Telefonats mit der Hotline wurde mir zugesagt, den Vorgang der Zahlungsabteilung zur Prüfung vorzulegen. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob dies irgendwelche Ergebnisse bringt.



In diesem Fall eine kundenfreundliche Lösung: Amazon teilte mir eben per E-Mail mit, dass mir aus Kulanz die 6Euro erlassen werden. Und scheinbar habe ich bei der Kontonummer die letzte Ziffer abgeschnitten.

Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich mir wünschen, dass Amazon bei der Wahl der Lastschrift explizit auf die Gebühr bei einer Falscheingabe hinweist, oder gar eine Konsistenzprüfung von Kontodaten durchführen würde. Mir war diese Gefahr jedenfalls nicht bewusst, andernfalls hätte ich vermutlich per Kreditkarte gezahlt oder noch ein drittes Mal die Daten verglichen... 

Gruß,
TSCN


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Mir ging es genau so, habe aber seit 3 Jahren keine Probleme ber der Betahlung.
Plötzlich kam die Aufforderung die Bankleitzahl wäre falsch. Da ich nichts geändert habe
und auch meine Bank nichts geändert hat musste ich zwei mal 6 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr bezahlen, ich werde bei Amazon nichts mehr bestellen da ich ca 3000 Euro Waren gekauft habe und Amazon wegen 12 Euro knausert.

A. U.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

ich kann mich dem nur anschliessen. Vor allem erhalte ich auf meine Rückfragen und Bitten zur Klärung, nichts als Standardmails zur Antwort und Lustig, Lustig: "Aus Datenschutzgründen können wir auf Ihre Kontodaten nicht zugreifen". Da soll ich also einfach glauben amazon wird schon recht haben mit Ihrer Fehlbuchung?
Ich werde die 18,00 EUR von ingesamt 3 Bestellungen nicht zahlen, bis mir amazon nachgewiesen hat, dass der Fehler bei mir und nicht bei ihnen lag. Ausserdem hätte amazon schon bei der ersten Buchung auffallen müssen, dass mit den Kontodaten etwas nicht stimmt und zunächst bei mir nachfragen müssen was denn da los ist.
Auch ich war langjähiger guter Kunde mit sicherlich knapp 3000 EUR Bestellungen und dann so ein Beschwerdemanagement. Nie wieder amazon.
Trotzden bin ich gespannt wie das ausgeht....


----------



## passer (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Aber eigentlich gibt es doch Prüfungsmechanismen die die Eingabe einer falschen Kontonummer ausschliessen.


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



passer schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich gibt es doch Prüfungsmechanismen die die Eingabe einer falschen Kontonummer ausschliessen.


Und wie sehen die aus? Es wird allenfalls die Plausibilität der Kto-Nr. zur BLZ geprüft, mehr sicher nicht.


----------



## passer (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



Reducal schrieb:


> Und wie sehen die aus? Es wird allenfalls die Plausibilität der Kto-Nr. zur BLZ geprüft, mehr sicher nicht.



Doch auch Mechanismen ähnliches des Fraud Services (Missbrauch von TK Leistungen-Unbezahlte Rechnungen). Und Boniprüfungssysteme an sich.
Denn Amazon liefert ja bevor es abbucht.


----------



## msbarim (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Auch meiner Frau ist so ergangen. Sie hat versehentlich eine falsche Bankleitzahl eingegeben. Das Konto wurde umgehend gesperrt, d.h. es gab auch keine Möglichkeit mehr, die Daten zu korrigieren.

Da man ja ein guter Kunde ist, hat sie anschließend mit dem Verkäufer von Marketplace gesprochen und ihm das Geld direkt überwiesen. Da hätte sie mal besser nicht gemacht. Es ist nämlich so, dass bei Market-Place Amazon in Vorleistung tritt und dem Verkäufer das Geld schon überweist, ohne es überhaupt zu  haben. 

Nun sind 6 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr und diverse Rück- und Neuüberweisungen fällig.

Ich finde dieses Verhalten von Amazon auch nicht kundenfreundlich besonders im Hinbick darauf, dass man schon jahrelang dort einkauft und immer ein guter Kunde war.

Na ja, wir haben unsere Bestellung bei Amazon jedenfalls storniert und unseren neuen LCD-Fernseher woanders gekauft. Tolles Geschäftsmodell von Amazon!


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



msbarim schrieb:


> Tolles Geschäftsmodell von Amazon!


Ist es, in der Tat. Wehe dem, der einen Fehler einträgt (wie hier deine Frau)! Dann bricht das günstige Modell wegen Fraudverdacht zusammen und die Probleme nehmen erst einmal kein Ende. So lange alles ordnungsgemäß verläuft, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund zur Beschwerde. Amazon nun zu bemängeln, nur weil schon allein zwei Fehler von deiner Frau begangen wurden, finde ich nicht i. O. Was meinst du, warum Amazon eigentlich preiswertere Angebote hat, als der Einzelhandel um die Ecke?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Hallo,

habe auch vorhin was bei Amazon seit längerer Zeit mal wieder bestellt. Leider habe ich nicht bemerkt, dass noch ein altes Konto angegeben ist, welches heute nicht mehr existiert.

Nun wollte ich die Kontodaten ändern, leider nicht möglich, warum weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls geht es einfach nicht mehr.

Was passiert jetzt, wenn die Buchung zurück geht? Wird die Ware garnicht erst versendet, oder geht sie raus, bevor abgebucht wird, und es entstehen gleich hohe Kosten?


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Amazon versendet sehr zügig. Die Kontoänderung ist während einer Transaktion für diese Aktion sicher nicht möglich, da muss manuell nachgearbeitet werden. Also, warum fragst du hier? Hast du dich schon an den Support von Amazon gewandt? Die sind auch recht schnell, insbesondere wenn du über "Mein Konto" und dann über die laufende Kaufaktion dich an den Händler wendest.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Mir gings noch besser, habe meine Rechnung 29,30 Euro am 04.01.2010 mit den 6 Euro Mahngebühr überwiesen, weil anscheinend meine Bankdaten falsch waren und ich bin mir sicher daß die richtig waren. Am 08.01.2010 die Letzte Mahnung bei mir eingegangen (Rechnung von amazon 05.01.2010 geschrieben).
Am 04.02.2010 bekam ich plötzlich ein Brief von INKASSO mit Gebühr von 49,70 Euro mit einer sehr unverschämter Drohung von Gericht. 
Ich finde es eine riesen Abzocke und werde jetzt in Zukunft bei amazon nie wieder bestellen und werde andere davor warnen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Genauso ist es mir auch ergangen. Bei der online Bestellung ist mir nicht aufgefallen, dass zum einen Lastschrift aktiviert war und dann noch mit veralteten Kontodaten. Auf der beiliegenden Rechnung war dann auch nicht ersichtlich, dass Amazon von einem alten Konto abbuchen will. Und dann kam die E-Mail mit der Zahlungserinnerung und den 6 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühren. Ich habe jetzt seit Tagen mit dem Lastschriftservice hin und her gemailt. Erfolglos. Immer andere Mitarbeiter und immer der selbe Textbaustein. Als ich mich auf meinem Konto angemeldet habe, waren keine Kontodaten mehr hinterlegt. So konnte ich nicht nachprüfen, wie ich das alte Konto "übersehen" konnte.
Auch ich bin hochgradig verärgert über diese Geschäftspolitik. Wie ich sehe, stehe ich allerdings nicht alleine da. Vielleicht versucht Amazon so, Geld zu verdienen. Für die Kundenzufriedenheit ist das allerdings nicht zuträglich.


----------



## der Lange (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

hallo   Amazon-Leute . Da ich schon ca.3jahre bei Amazon kunde ,und bis jetzt zufriden   bin,kann ich diese  Äuserungen nicht  nachvollziehen . Ich Bezahle aber immer mit meine Amazon VISA Karte.  (sollte  jeder machen )


----------



## Kopfschüttel (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Gerade wenn man Online-Geschäfte macht, sollte man ganz genau hinsehen, wenn man was ausfüllt. Lauft Ihr wirklich so blind durchs Leben?

Fakt ist, dass Amazon Ware geliefert hat. Und durch Eure Unachtsamkeit konnte Amazon das ausstehende Geld nicht einziehen. Daher eine Mahnung mit IMO recht humanen Gebühren.
Statt hier seinen Fehler einzusehen und die Daten zu ändern, wird erst einmal Amazon verteufelt und noch dazu versucht, den schwarzen Peter an Amazon abzugeben...
Bei Amazon wird bei Lastschrift die letzten 3 oder 4 Stellen der Kontonummer angezeigt. Wer sich nicht die Zeit nimmt, die Daten zu prüfen, sollte man darüber nachdenken, die Bestellung eventuell zu einem ruhigeren Zeitpunkt zu machen.

Da kann man wirklich nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## der Lange (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> vielleicht ist ja folgendes Erlebnis mit Amazon auch für andere interessant,
> _full quote gekürzt, dafür ist der Link da , modinfo _


Ich bin schon über 3jahre bei Amazon Kunde ,Keine Probleme ich bezahle mit der Amazon - visa Karte   alles  Top


----------



## Rogald (1 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Bin auch schon lange Amazoner, war auch immer alles O.K.
Was bei Amazon aber immer ein Ärgernis ist: Sie buchen sofort nach Bestellung ab, auch wenn die Lieferung länger dauert. Der Lieferung liegt dann trotzdem eine Rechnung bei, aus der nicht hervorgeht, dass bereits gezahlt wurde.
Das ist eine miese Tour.
 Denn manch einer, der nicht so den Überblick hat, oder der sein Konto von der Sekretärin verwalten lässt, zahlt dann nochmal.
Frage an Amazon: wieso schreibt Ihr nicht auf die Rechnungen Eure deutsche Adresse drauf, sondern eine in Luxemburg?


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



Rogald schrieb:


> Denn manch einer, der nicht so den Überblick hat, oder der sein Konto von der Sekretärin verwalten lässt, zahlt dann nochmal.


Das ist aber nicht das Problem von Amazon, zumal auf der Rechnung steht, dass bereits gezahlt wurde. In Unternehmen sollte das zum Einmaleins der Buchhaltung gehören. Außerdem gibt es bei Doppelzahlung den Betrag erfahrungsgemäß umgehend zurück.



Rogald schrieb:


> Frage an Amazon: wieso schreibt Ihr nicht auf die Rechnungen Eure  deutsche Adresse drauf, sondern eine in Luxemburg?


Amazon ist hier im Forum nicht präsent, die Frage kann somit nicht beantwortet werden. Allerdings ist die Amazon Services Europe S.á.r.l. nun einmal ein luxemburger Unternehmen und kein deutsches. Im Konzern gehört die europäische Legion zur us-amerikanischen Amazon.com LLC. Die Münchener Amazon.de GmbH ist mMn nur für logistische Vorgänge zuständig. Was nun die Rechnung betrifft, so leben wir in der EU und an ausländische Rechnungen im EU-Binnenverkehr müssen wir Deutsche uns gewöhnen.


----------



## Timster (2 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



Rogald schrieb:


> Bin auch schon lange Amazoner, war auch immer alles O.K. ...


Das ist doch schön.



Rogald schrieb:


> ... Was bei Amazon aber immer ein Ärgernis ist: Sie buchen sofort nach Bestellung ab, auch wenn die Lieferung länger dauert. ...


Kann ich nicht bestätigen: Amazon bucht bei mir immer erst dann ab, wenn eine Lieferung rausgegangen ist, d.h. Abbuchung von meinem Konto erfolgt ca. 1-2 Tage nach Erhalt der Versandbestätigung (und damit in der Regel zeitgleich mit dem Empfang der Ware) - und nicht sofort nach Bestellung. Das ist aus meiner Sicht auch völlig in Ordnung.



Rogald schrieb:


> ... Der Lieferung liegt dann trotzdem eine Rechnung bei, aus der nicht hervorgeht, dass bereits gezahlt wurde.
> 
> Das ist eine miese Tour. ...


Verstehe nicht ganz, was daran so mies sein soll? Das ist keine Zahlungsaufforderung (steht meines Wissens auch kein Konto drauf, auf das man überweisen könnte), sondern eine Rechnung für Deine Akten.


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Ich bin Amazon Prime Kunde. Da kommt die Ware schon bevor das Geld vom Konto ist


----------



## der Lange (3 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



Timster schrieb:


> Das ist doch schön.
> 
> 
> Kann ich nicht bestätigen: Amazon bucht bei mir immer erst dann ab, wenn eine Lieferung rausgegangen ist, d.h. Abbuchung von meinem Konto erfolgt ca. 1-2 Tage nach Erhalt der Versandbestätigung (und damit in der Regel zeitgleich mit dem Empfang der Ware) - und nicht sofort nach Bestellung. Das ist aus meiner Sicht auch völlig in Ordnung.
> ...


Hallo Leute  . da ich schon ca 4Jahre Amazon Kunde bin ,und  (zufrieden)
bin verstehe ich das nicht ,wo die Schwierigkeiten sind


----------



## Timster (3 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



der Lange schrieb:


> ... Da ich schon ca.3jahre bei Amazon kunde ...





der Lange schrieb:


> Ich bin schon über 3jahre bei Amazon Kunde ...





der Lange schrieb:


> ... da ich schon ca 4Jahre Amazon Kunde bin ...



Das 4. Jahr scheint ziemlich schnell vorüber gegangen zu sein.



der Lange schrieb:


> ... Ich Bezahle aber immer mit meine Amazon VISA Karte.  (sollte  jeder machen )



Dass sollte m.E. nun wirklich nicht jeder machen.


----------



## der Lange (4 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



Timster schrieb:


> Das 4. Jahr scheint ziemlich schnell vorüber gegangen zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Dass sollte m.E. nun wirklich nicht jeder machen.


 


 Das 4 Jahr  ist nicht  schnell vorüber gegangen ,meine Frau war so sicher das 
wir schon  4Jahre b ei Amazon  Kunde sind  ok.? Aber  ist auch egal   ,ich habe  keine  da Beanstandungen


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Hallo!
Ich stelle mich nun dem gleichen Problem. Ich habe gleich nach erhalt der Warnung alles überwiesen, auch die bearbeitungsgebühr. Mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen und ich kann verstehen, dass es dafür solche Gebühren gibt, doch gibt es hier ja wirklich Horrormeldungen zu lesen!
Ich versteh auch wirklich nicht, wieso hier einige so einen übertriebenen Amazon-Patriotismus an den Tag legen. Ja, ich war auch seit 3 Jahren zufriedener Kunde, aber dennoch kann ich es falsch von amazon finden, wenn es wie in dem Fall eines Users hier, eine Gebühr verlangt, der User sie bezahlt, amazon die Gebühr nochmal verlangt und dann ein Inkasso-Unternehmen beauftragt. Das ist doch wirklich einfach nicht richtig und auch wenn man selbst noch keine Schwierigkeiten hatte, kann man dafür doch trotzdem Verständnis zeigen.


----------



## Timster (17 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> … doch gibt es hier ja wirklich Horrormeldungen zu lesen! …



"Horror" erscheint mir etwas übertrieben. Gemessen an der Anzahl an Kunden und Transaktionen von Amazon finde ich die, zumindest hier, gemeldeten Beschwerden (seien sie nun gerechtfertigt oder nicht, was ich nicht immer wirklich sicher einschätzen kann), eher milde und überschaubar. Fehler passieren einfach, sowohl seitens der Kunden als auch seitens Amazon.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> … Ich versteh auch wirklich nicht, wieso hier einige so einen übertriebenen Amazon-Patriotismus an den Tag legen. …



Kann ich verstehen, ist mir ebenfalls etwas suspekt, auch wenn ich nun schon im 11. Jahr sehr zufriedener Kunde bin, der noch nie etwas zu beanstanden hatte (lediglich einmal eine leere CD bekommen, die aber ohne ein Zucken von Amazon sofort erneut geliefert wurde). Aber vielleicht liegt es daran, dass es wirklich sehr viele sehr zufriedene Kunden gibt?



Unregistriert schrieb:


> … Ja, ich war auch seit 3 Jahren zufriedener Kunde, aber dennoch kann ich es falsch von amazon finden, wenn es wie in dem Fall eines Users hier, eine Gebühr verlangt, der User sie bezahlt, amazon die Gebühr nochmal verlangt und dann ein Inkasso-Unternehmen beauftragt. Das ist doch wirklich einfach nicht richtig und auch wenn man selbst noch keine Schwierigkeiten hatte, kann man dafür doch trotzdem Verständnis zeigen.



Meinst Du > den < Fall? Wenn es tatsächlich so war, wie geschildert, dann ist es tendenziell wirklich übertrieben. Dass die 2. Mahnung noch rausging ist m.E. okay, da die Überweisung sicher zum Zeitpunkt des Versands (1 Tag nach Überweisung) schlicht noch nicht bei Amazon angekommen war. Evtl. wurde dabei eine zusätzliche Mahngebühr verlangt (geht aus dem Posting nicht hervor)? Wenn die dann nicht beglichen wurde, kommt Inkasso. Vielleicht hätte ja Amazon in dem Fall mit sich reden lassen? Aber alles Spekulation …


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Nun, ist mir eh egal. Ich hab die Gebühr ja nun überwiesen. In meinem Fall hab ich mich nur sehr geärgert, weil ich einfach nicht von der gebühr wusste (Das Lesen der AGBs ist schließlich auch schon ein Weilchen her) 
Ich bin student und bin nun wirklich nicht immer flüssig. Ich habe einen amazongutschein bekommen und damit bezahlt. Durch diese Bearbeitungsgebühr war das weihnachtsgeschenk (der Gutschein) aber quasi unnütz. 
Egal. Ich klink mich jetzt mal wieder aus.
Tschüss


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Ähnliches Problem,

Ich bestelle seit Jahren bei Amazon, auch per Lastschrift.
Anfang des Jahres wurde mir dann auch eine Mahngebühr an einen mp3-download angehängt mit der Erklärung, mein angegebenes Konto wäre bereits gelöscht. 
Habe mir die angeblichen Kontodaten von Amazon geben lassen: Ich hatte noch nie so eine Kontonummer!
Da ich seit Jahren nur meine Kontodaten aus der Maske auswähle, war ein Fehler auf meiner Seite praktisch ausgeschlossen. Ich habe die Zahlung verweigert und Klärung gefordert. 
Nach ein paar Tagen, kommt eine Mail von Amazon mit einer unlogischen, äußerst dubiosen Erklärung und die Mahngebühr wird mir aus "Kulanz" erlassen.

Meine Einschätzung:
Billigster Betrug. Beispiel: 
100 000 Leute kaufen einen Artikel per Lastschrift, jeder bekommt diese Geschichte aufgetischt. Die Hälfte zahlt vor Schreck sofort die 6 € Mahngebühren ohne zu fragen.
Ergebnis: 
Amazon generiert 300 000 € aus nichts! Klingt doch sehr lukrativ. Und jeder der nachhakt, wird mit einem Missverständis und Gebührenerlass abgespeist.

Lasst euch nicht verunsichern, manchmal muss man nur den längeren Atem haben.


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Tagen, kommt eine Mail von Amazon mit einer unlogischen, äußerst dubiosen Erklärung ...


Kann man die hier mal lesen?


----------



## Timster (19 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Amazon generiert 300 000 € aus nichts! Klingt doch sehr lukrativ. ...



Nur, wenn man an einem sehr kurzfristigen Geschäftsmodell interessiert ist.


----------



## peter999 (23 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ähnliches Problem,
> 
> Ich bestelle seit Jahren bei Amazon, auch per Lastschrift.
> Anfang des Jahres wurde mir dann auch eine Mahngebühr an einen mp3-download angehängt mit der Erklärung, mein angegebenes Konto wäre bereits gelöscht. ................ usw.



Lieber unregistrierter Gast, glaubst Du den Schwachfug, den Du da verzapfst?


----------



## der Lange (23 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*



peter999 schrieb:


> Lieber unregistrierter Gast, glaubst Du den Schwachfug, den Du da verzapfst?


Da ich selber Kunde  bei Amazon bin ,und noch nie ein Problem hatte  ,kann ich die Äuserung nicht nachvollziehen ,und somt die 1 Antwort nur bestätigen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:35:41 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:30:08 ----------




Kopfschüttel schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man Online-Geschäfte macht, sollte man ganz genau hinsehen, wenn man was ausfüllt. Lauft Ihr wirklich so blind durchs Leben?
> 
> Fakt ist, dass Amazon Ware geliefert hat. Und durch Eure Unachtsamkeit konnte Amazon das ausstehende Geld nicht einziehen. Daher eine Mahnung mit IMO recht humanen Gebühren.
> Statt hier seinen Fehler einzusehen und die Daten zu ändern, wird erst einmal Amazon verteufelt und noch dazu versucht, den schwarzen Peter an Amazon abzugeben...
> ...


Das sind wahre Worte ,die ich nur bestätigen kann und nichts  zufügen möchte


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2010)

*AW: Amazon Lastschrift/falsche Kontodaten*

Wenig zielführende  Diskussion

Wer glaubt etwas grundsätzlich Neues beitragen zu können, kann sich per PN an mich wenden. 

EOT


----------

